# Tipped 4 out of 6 rides



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

unusual streak for me. I will sometimes go days without any tips. I do not believe this is a new trend.....just an anomaly.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Ribak said:


> View attachment 222162
> unusual streak for me. I will sometimes go days without any tips. I do not believe this is a new trend.....just an anomaly.


Do you have any tip signs? They certainly work for me and others out here!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Do you have any tip signs? They certainly work for me and others out here!


No signs...nothing.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Ribak said:


> No signs...nothing.


Givre 'em a try. Uberkraut has posted some excellent examples that are effective.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Givre 'em a try. Uberkraut has posted some excellent examples that are effective.


No sign for me.....just a personal preference. The tips still come in.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Ribak said:


> No sign for me.....just a personal preference. The tips still come in.


K. It is one's choice.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Do you have any tip signs? They certainly work for me and others out here!


I might have to do this. I only got one tip in the last couple of rides that I did. Took a week off since car needed work and was in the shop. Hopefully tomorrow will be the beginning of a tip filled week.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I might have to do this. I only got one tip in the last couple of rides that I did. Took a week off since car needed work and was in the shop. Hopefully tomorrow will be the beginning of a tip filled week.


Do it
Tip signs have only benefited me! Check out Uberkraut for some good examples.


----------

